

How Apple Dominates (In Slides) - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/09/how-apple-dominates-slides/

======
borisk
IMHO this article only purpose is to help people with Visual Impairments. Who
couldn't see the slides but have text to speech software.

